# How much do your vet bills amount to?



## parsley (8 November 2007)

I despair of my horse - currently vets bills each month amount to between £100 and this month £345 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  What do other people's horses cost?


----------



## EquestrianFairy (8 November 2007)

From July its been £800 and counting!


----------



## Shilasdair (8 November 2007)

I can top that for just one of my three girlies - vet bill £3950 this year.
Ha!
S


----------



## Tempi (8 November 2007)

Mine has been around £800 since April, but then Bloss was AI'd at the Vets, so it was all the AI fees and scans etc.....


----------



## parsley (8 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I can top that for just one of my three girlies - vet bill £3950 this year.
Ha!
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The £100 a month ignores the £1800 for tooth removal and £3500 for a bone flap so ha! back - and hes not worth nearly that much!!!

Damm - that just makes me stupid 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However - I am glad to see other people have huge vet bills - people at the yard tease me that their horses cost about £5 a month


----------



## jumpthemoon (8 November 2007)

n the last two years I've spent about £7000 on vet bills - my last horse had a hobday &amp; tieback and my latest horse fractured his splint bone! Speaking of vet bills, I have an invoice I need to pay that I'd forgotten about *dashes off to pay invoice*


----------



## Halfstep (8 November 2007)

Around the 2K mark this year so far.  But that does include surgery and a five day stay at the vets hospital.  Praying we've seen the end of gigantic vets bills for a while.


----------



## Blackhawk (8 November 2007)

Since April about £1400 this includes having my boy PTS.


----------



## the watcher (8 November 2007)

In the last year, including a spot of AI and some slightly more complicated dental work, I am at just under £1000 between 3 of them- but that was just routine stuff, no injuries, no illnesses


----------



## parsley (8 November 2007)

I am definatly going to make sure my kids decide who will be the vet and who will be the farrier tonight! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  They know these have to be their careers but we need to start working on it - ones 5 years and ones 9 so theres plenty of time to get it right.


----------



## Gorgeous George (8 November 2007)

In the 6mths I have had George £300, but that is routine stuff, vaccinations, teeth, back etc. No illness/injury - touchs lots of wood.


----------



## Hannah17 (8 November 2007)

doesnt the insurence pay for it?


----------



## parsley (8 November 2007)

Insurance doesn't pay for routine care - for my horse most of my bills are for things that are excluded on my policy


----------



## Jo C (8 November 2007)

In the last two years mine has been about £8k for one horse, I currently have a bill of £1200 since September. Whoever said Connemaras were hardy types was lying!


----------



## zigzag (8 November 2007)

£950 so far for the mare
£300 so far for sunbeam 
£ around 250 for Cadog yesterday


----------



## Shilasdair (8 November 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I can top that for just one of my three girlies - vet bill £3950 this year.
Ha!
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

The £100 a month ignores the £1800 for tooth removal and £3500 for a bone flap so ha! back - and hes not worth nearly that much!!!

Damm - that just makes me stupid 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However - I am glad to see other people have huge vet bills - people at the yard tease me that their horses cost about £5 a month 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Ok, so you trumped mine.  If this is a competition, I'd be happy to lose 
	
	
		
		
	


	




S


----------



## zoesophie (8 November 2007)

Almost £5,000 since this time last year!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Thankfully hes fixed now


----------



## Daisychain (8 November 2007)

About £300.00 in the last 12 months, just vaccinations and things really, i have two T.B. and 2 ponies!  Mind you i am quite efficient at managing most things myself.


----------



## cheeky girl (8 November 2007)

I've had a nasty couple of months with horse and dog. 
Horse insurance paid £1278 I owe £600
Dog £1800 not insured ouch


----------



## Quarrybank (8 November 2007)

This year apart from routine stuff I've had £3400 for Spiders Strangles (he was very ill with it &amp; needed to be hopitalised) but thankfully the insurance paid all but the £500 excess.
Plus he had a tieback &amp; Hobday last month &amp; when I spoke to them today my bill stood at £2000 &amp; he hasn't been back for his 5 week check up yet &amp; I think I'll be paying it all myself   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Thankfully Q has behaved himself this year, but he's had his moments over the years  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Tell me again why we have them?


----------



## JadeWisc (8 November 2007)

I have less than $700 in vet bills for my horses this past year and I have had between three and four horses at a time in my care since last January 
	
	
		
		
	


	






but now my inexpensive vet is leaving the horse world 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  (see above post)

so who knows what I will say next year


----------



## shelly018 (8 November 2007)

Since May, when I got my chap, I've spend £7.54 on some anti-biotic cream.

Have no doubt it will be much more next year.


----------



## cyearsley (8 November 2007)

In the last 18 months or so my insurance company has paid out £4000+ vets bills plus loss of animal £1500 plus contribution towards disposal £250 (i think) for my last lovely boy and then nearly £2000 for costs for my new neddy who did a tendon 5 months ago.......I know we all pay our premiums but would recommend NFU to anyone and they are also quick at paying compared to the others.


----------



## RachelB (8 November 2007)

I paid £3000 for my horse, then eight months later paid the same again. Luckily I'm insured to £5000 though so all I had to pay was the excess and half of the MRI bill. That was all for her torn tendon, and also for two seperate endoscope examinations to check her airways. My god anyone would think she's a racehorse with me saying that - she's the exact opposite of a racehorse, but with all the injuries/ ailments thrown in!


----------



## Fairynuff (8 November 2007)

I have the luxury of being the yard owner and...(whispers) I get my vet treatment for almost free 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, I pay the cost of the jabs or whatever and the callout fee is free. My boy was admitted to the clinic where I worked for a suspected torsion and I payed 200 euros -there were 3 vets to see to him plus tubing, blood tests, medicines etc and an overnight stay.So far Ive been lucky.


----------



## jojoebony (8 November 2007)

In the last two years about £8k over 4 horse - 3 of which had to be PTS.  1 with a brain tumour following retirement due to intermittent lameness 2 years ago, my youngster with chronic navicular disease and DJD in August and most recently my old boy with a sacroilliac problem, arthritis and spavin last week.  My new youngster is currently beign treated for a serious tendon injury which he incurred only two weeks after I bought him.
Relating this to a post I read further up - I really, honestly look after my horses well. I feel like I am doomed with horses but could not do anything more to stop these things happening, except give up.  Then what would I do?  I could probably give up my job and still have more money than I do now!


----------



## ExRacers (8 November 2007)

Over £1000 this year between 2 nags &amp; only 2 of the bills were worth claiming for. 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Have 3 totalling £200 sitting waiting to hit my credit card this week as well


----------



## henryhorn (8 November 2007)

Thousands... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




We do a lot ourselves such as cuts/lamenesses etc but basic stuff like tet injections, microchipping all adds up. We try to get lots done on one visit if poss as it cuts down the charges.
My vet is one in a million so I'm not complaining about his prices, but this year the invoices  are probably the cost of paying one of his part time nurse's wages...


----------



## lloyd4 (8 November 2007)

i've had my horse five years and only had the vet out for injections, he's never been lame or sick(touch wood he never will) He's 17 next year.


----------



## Solstar (9 November 2007)

erm.. il just tot it up now...

for solo-
£395 in jan for his cellulitis
£85 in sept for his teeth and booster

for red-
£95 in sept for his first jab and teeth
£65 in nov for his second jab.

  not too bad, thank god!


----------



## rara007 (9 November 2007)

Just injections for us in the last year-still a fair amount as we have all 10.


----------



## Chex (9 November 2007)

In 9 years, apart from vaccs, his vet bills have come to about £200! He's had one emergency call out, which I never got a bill for. He's only had the vet out twice in all that time - once for arthritis and once for mites. I should be smug, but given his age I'm expecting him to start falling apart pretty soon...then the big vet bills will come rolling in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Faithkat (9 November 2007)

The only vet bills I've had in 13 years of owning horses have been:

one instance of very mild colic so one call out and one injection of Buscopan;
one instance of choke so one call out - the vet cleared the blockage with nasal tube
one instance of injury resulting from kick in field : three call outs, some bute and ABs, then she went to the equine hospital for x-rays and ultrasound but was PTS.

Total bills about £800 for treatments over 13 years (I'm not including vaccinations) in which time I've had 7 horses including the foal born this year. . . . .


----------

